# je sais c'est pas l'heure ! mais j'ai un coup de sang, là !!...



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

> ben foui, ou est ce qu'on va dire nos conneries après ?


c'est bien le *"nihilisme"*... 
:hein:  


_je suis tout à fait au courant de l'heure, mais là...._:hein: :hein:
_plus simple que le MP, l'évangélisation de masse...._ :hein:  

je vis dire ce que j'ai déjà dit à d'autres :
_"scotché à mon écran ou ma table à dessin à longueur de journée (et de nuit, assez souvent !!)  le fil "l'air du temps" me permet par sa lecture des instants des autres (et par mes posts éventuellement) de m'aérer un peu l'esprit et de "m'imaginer" un peu les autres membres du forum.... 
j'aime ces "instants de connivence" et je regrette de ne plus les avoir....  
ça me manque cruellement et je ne pense pas être le seul.... "_

mais bon.... *...continuons donc !!*  
on pourrait fermer le bar en entier aussi, pourquoi pas.... 
:hein: 

et pour reprendre Roberto :


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous avez envie de dire n'importe quoi, il y a toujours le bar des floodeurs, niagara sans fin, ou bien le Toubarvert, pour accueillir vos envies d'échanges rapides incontinents !



voilà c'est tout et c'est assez.
je n'ai voulu "froisser" personne, mais si mon laïus vous as dérangé...ma boîte MP vous est ouverte... 
:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Trop pertinent, roberto a demandé 3 fois (au moins) que le flood s'arrête et personne n'en a eu cure, faut en tirer des conséquences, vu que la majorité des gens qui s'en plaignent l'ont fait fermer eux-même.

En cristallographie on m'a appris que la nature a horreur du vide. Des fois les cristaux sont pas si bêtes...


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai isolé ces contributions pour ne pas les effacer dans le nettoyage que je fais dans le fil de l'apéro; merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

Excuseez mon ignorance, mais c'est du fil "L'air du temp..." de Robero dont vous parlez.
Il n'existe plus ? Si c'est le cas, vraiment dommage, je le trouvais vraiment utile et sympathique, et puis dommage pour Roberto  

Ben, il n'y a qu' a en ouvrir un similaire, ce n'est pas interdit que je sache ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Il est très possible que je me trompe, mais je ne pense pas que le flood soit responsable de la fermeture *temporaire* du sujet de Roberto Vendez...
En revanche, j'avoue que je n'ai pas compris le message laissé par Nephou en fermant la porte : "... ce sujet est fermé temporairement, histoire de se donner d'autres moyens, d'autres approches à ces échos du quotidien." Peut-être pourrait-il profiter de l'occasion de ce fil pour préciser sa pensée ?
J'ajoute, à titre plus personnel, que le sujet en question ne me manque pas. Savoir qu'untel sort avec les enfants ou que tel autre fait sa lessive ne suffisent que trop rarement à "m'aérer la tête". Moi merci, j'ai d'autres recettes pour ça.


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

Il ne c'est pas fait fermer plutot ce fil?
grillé en plus


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

Ooops doublon...
erase-me please


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Moi je le trouvais inutile et pourrave. 

Je m'étais déjà copieusement exprimé à ce sujet d'ailleur.

Je suis bien content qu'il soit fermé, je regrette juste de ne pas y être parvenu plus tot...    Mais bon je vieillis...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

Bande de perso. Il en faut pour tout le monde, et il y a des gens qui aiment parler de choses simples et cons à la fois (moi par exemple).

Et tant mieux si certains ont d'autres recettes pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Bande de perso. Il en faut pour tout le monde, et il y a des gens qui aiment parler de choses simples et cons à la fois (moi par exemple).
> 
> Et tant mieux si certains ont d'autres recettes pour ça.


En ce qui me concerne, je te rappelle que, sur le Bar, ma petite opinion n'est pas un critère suffisant pour décider de la fermeture d'un sujet. Par ailleurs, je ne me réjouis pas de cette fermeture, je ne la déplore pas pour les raisons que j'ai dites, c'est tout.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

a phou my nephou


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Je pense que le fil sur les oublis participe par exemple de ces "nouverles formes" du sujet de Roberto.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai été un peu lapidaire en mélangeant deux fils, la question du doc est bien posée, même si je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille une réponse.  De toute manière personne veux l'entendre.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été un peu lapidaire en mélangeant deux fils, la question du doc est bien posée, même si je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille une réponse.  De toute manière personne veux l'entendre.


Faut-il en conclure à un nouvel échec de la cristallographie ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il en conclure à un nouvel échec de la cristallographie ?


Fais le malin et répond à la symétrie par 5 des échinodermes ? je sais que certains ont l'anus à côté de la bouche mais ça n'explique pas tout


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il en conclure à un nouvel échec de la cristallographie ?



C'est bien connu : les cristaux sont dopés par les impuretés. Il en faut !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu : les cristaux sont dopés par les impuretés. Il en faut !


Tu fais mon bonheur de la cathodoluminescence :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un peu réducteur, Doc, de n'y voir que les compte-rendus des lessives et des sorties au square.


L'inventaire serait fastidieux, mais si tu veux qu'on s'y colle...


----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai envoyé un mp a nephou pour savoir il y a 2 jours ,pas de réponse   

passque moi j'aimais bien ce fil


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

Un endroit ou on pouver crier de joie, pleurer de desespoire, trouver le réconfort, sentir la magie de brefs moment de vie mis à nue devant nous, et maintenant?


----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Un endroit ou on pouver crier de joie, pleurer de desespoire, trouver le réconfort, sentir la magie de brefs moment de vie mis à nue devant nous, et maintenant?


ouais t'as raison warflow,on a l'impression de s'etre fait voler un peu de notre quotidien non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Un endroit ou on pouver crier de joie, pleurer de desespoire, trouver le réconfort, sentir la magie de brefs moment de vie mis à nue devant nous, et maintenant?


Ça s'appelle le Bar. Tâchez de vous en souvenir. Nous ne nous en porterons tous que mieux.


----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2006)

ben justement à quoi ça sert un bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ben justement à quoi ça sert un bar ?


Au mélange des genres. Pas à une succession de petits ghettos.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2006)

*Bonsoir tout le monde*,
_comme chacun sait, un modérateur ne se justifie pas ; je ne le ferai donc pas. Cependant un modérateur essaye également de répondre aux question posées ._

Oui, les nombreux épisodes d'énurésié* composant le fil de discution dont il est question ont contribué à sa fermeture.
Cependant, et c'était le ton de mon message lors de la fermeture, le souhait de voir un peu l'exercie se renouveler à aussi été dans notre prise de décision. Ces échos du quotidien ont tout à fait le droit de se manifester&#8230; et d'être ignorés&#8230; mais y consacrer un fil exclusif&#8230; mieux vaut peut-être un weblog qui est mieux formaté pour cela.

Le bar est DÉJÀ un écho de « là maintenant ».


*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...mieux vaut peut-être un weblog qui est mieux formaté pour cela.


Sans compter que sur un weblog, on peut parler de politique, de sexe et même dire du mal des curés ! Voilà qui devrait en tenter plus d'un...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Apparement y a un discours type "modération"...

A part amok qui a la chance d'avoir son discour perso, personne ne semble y échapper....

C'est navrant.

Je pense continuer à vous compisser encore quelques temps.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2006)

compisse toujours tu mintéresses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Apparement y a un discours type "modération"...
> 
> A part amok qui a la chance d'avoir son discour perso, personne ne semble y échapper....
> 
> ...



Et on va tomber encore longtemps sur Macgé en tapant des mots vulgaires dans google pour s'amuser


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Tu as un lien ??


Non. Je ne fréquente que des weblogs intéressants.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et on va tomber encore longtemps sur Macgé en tapant des mots vulgaires dans google pour s'amuser


On comprend pas ce que tu écris mon amour.

Alors que ce que j'écris moi est à la porté du premier quidam venu, la preuve tu réagis...
   


_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que le topic en question a évité quelques centaines d'ouvertures de topic inutiles...


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et les blogs m'ennuient encore plus []


Tu te tires dans le pied là non ? Enfin c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Le seul qui marche droit c'est moi de toute façon...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu te tires dans le pied là non ? Enfin c'est ce que je pense.


Un modérateur ne se justifie pas. En revanche, il a le droit de te tenir la tête sous l'eau.


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le topic en question a évité quelques centaines d'ouvertures de topic inutiles...


et moi j'en ais lancé un à mon insu....
c'est super, y'a plein de monde-dessus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le seul qui marche droit c'est moi de toute façon...


Plusieurs sources sûres affirment le contraire.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2006)

Oui, mais un modérateur qui dit des conneries, doit il se justifier ???

Non plus ???

******, je veux être modérateur !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Je sens qu'on va ouvrir un fil contre la fermeture du fil sur la fermeture du fil.

(_ciel j'ai peur de faire trop court alors j'en rajoute)


bisous by Nephou
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je me suis tiré dans le pied, là maintenant iPantoufle me l'enduit de baume apaisant avec cet argument qui vaut bien qu'on l'étudie avec un minimum de sérieux...


Donc on a remplacé la bêtise individuelle par la bêtise collective, c'est ça ? Bon argument.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Valààààà !
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...


Les modérateurs ont déjà essayé ça pour contenir le flood. Si ça fonctionnait, ça se saurait.


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

+1 pour defendre les idées de Roberto !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un coup de boule si charmant que je suis définitivement ravi de ma participation à ce tradada de protestation.
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Bon, sinon je reprends l'idée d'une grève de la faim (uniquement de la compote pomme-poire et du café sans sucre) et d'une pétition internationale _(pas uniquement les pays francophones, hein, faut voir grand !)_, et sinon j'offre une image photoshop avec les calques de Pépita au(x) modérateur(s)* qui accepteront de rouvrir l'_Air du Temps._
> ...


Tu sais, je m'en fous de ton sujet au fond. Qu'il rouvre ou qu'il reste fermé, ça m'est complètement égal.
Non, ce qui me chagrine c'est de rester accroché à un sujet comme ça tout en pointant du doigt l'indigence des autres (tu as bien dit que le Bar t'ennuie n'est-ce pas ?). Si toi et d'autres vous voulez redresser la barre, proposer de nouveaux sujets passionnants pour le plus grand nombre, allez-y ! Pourquoi attendre ? L'art est toujours plus difficile que la critique, ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre ça. Mais on ne fait pas les choses parce qu'elles sont faciles. Ni ailleurs, ni ici.


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

3 pages en si peu de temps...il est bien, mon sujet lancé par inadvertance.... 
ça discute, ça argumente...
il est certain qu'il est plus facile de détruire que de construire, mais sans s'accrocher à des "causes perdues", il est possible de regretter certaines choses !

il est évident que tous les posts de "l'air du temps" ne sont pas captivants (même pas les miens), mais certains m'ont incité à les relire plusieurs fois pour revoir le "quelque chose" qui s'en dégageait....c'est en ça que je déplore la fermeture du fil.
quand je disais m"'aérer" la tête je conviens que c'est une expression qui en l'occurence est trop forte pour ce que je voulais signifier....
je n'ai pas l'aisance d'écriture de certains.
comme Roberto, je précise que la lessive de Pierre, Paul ou Jacques ne m'intéresse pas au niveau même de l'acte...

P.S : l'idée d'essayer de lancer un autre sujet est une chose à laquelle certains réfléchissent...


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2006)

Il me semble qu'à peu près tous les threads de ce bar - sauf exception - traitent du quotidien. Et d'ailleurs, même plusieurs autres que sur le bar de MacG...

Alors, que ce soit celui de Roberto ou celui du souper de ce soir, ou de ce qui nous ferait plaisir, ou du coucou du matin, puis du soir, je ne fais pas grand distinction à la chose. Sauf, en effet, quand il est "inondé" par des discussions de fin de soirées, comme celles de personnes à moitié saoules. Alors, oui, ça pue.

Partager le quotidien est quelque chose de nécessaire. Vraiment. Sans ce partage, on se sent vide. On a plus de lien avec l'humain. Vous avez sûrement tous expérimenté ça.  

Le faire ici - ou sur un blog - permet d'oublier qu'on ne le fait pas assez chez soi. C'est un peu moche à penser, mais "selon moi" (désolée de parler de moi), c'est ainsi sur le net.  Y'a sûrement une distinction à faire en terme de qualité, de richesse des termes choisis - j'aimais penser à un mosaïque d'événements, je trouvais ce mot très joli :love:  - mais on peut maintenant se rattraper sur 10 autres pas encore fermés.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Bonsoir tout le monde*,
> _comme chacun sait, un modérateur ne se justifie pas ; je ne le ferai donc pas.
> 
> 
> _


_

Je n'arrive pas à croire ce que je lis, les flics ont le même discours. :mouais: 

Nous sommes sur un forum, il y a un sujet qui plaît a beaucoup de monde, et pouf, pour des raisons obscures (si,si obscures) vous décidez de le fermer.

Laissez le poursuivre son chemin à ce sujet, ils n'ennuie personne. 
Les gens qui ne l'aiment pas n'y vont pas c'est tout.

Les modérateurs sont là pour équilibrer les choses, modérer donc et non pas censurer ou décider.

En tous cas bravo à Roberto pour sa perseverance, sa courtoisie et sa diplomatie envers les modérateurs à qui l'once de pouvoir qui leur est impartie semble monter au cerveau (enfin je dis cerveau...).

Je suis a fond avec lui, vive l'air du temps...    

J'imagine que ce message ne va pas rester longtemps, donc, Roberto si tu me lis, je suis avec toi, comme beaucoup d'autres _


----------



## Nephou (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que ce message ne va pas rester longtemps


_En général ce ne sont pas les messages qui ne restent pas longtemps mais les auteurs de ces messages  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à croire ce que je lis, les flics ont le même discours. :mouais:




*Peut être mais Nephou*
n'est pas moustachu que  je sache.







:hein:


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Salut all 

En lisant les différents posts, une question m'est venue à l'esprit..." les nouveaux inscrit sur MacG, qui viennent au Bar doivent bien rire...ou partir en courant, en criant au fou"

Sur des milliers d'inscrits une dizaine mobilisent 4 modos pour canaliser les ardeurs de quelques irréductibles posteurs , qui imaginent que le Bar leur appartient.

A force d'abuser, et de maltraiter leur joujou favori, le Bar va se retrouver au refurb, et les claviers solitaires des posteurs iront tapoter dans d'autres forums..... bien moins "cool" .

Alors bon , soyons un peu tolérant, acceptons les différences de chacun en acceptant celles des voisins de fil ...aux idées complémentaires et parfois divergentes.

Pour le reste ....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Oui bon mais 3 pages sans aucun ban ! C'n'est plus comme c'n'était.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En lisant les différents posts, une question m'est venue à l'esprit..." les nouveaux inscrit sur MacG, qui viennent au Bar doivent bien rire...ou partir en courant, en criant au fou"
> 
> Sur des milliers d'inscrits une dizaine mobilisent 4 modos pour canaliser les ardeurs de quelques irréductibles posteurs , qui imaginent que le Bar leur appartient.



Bon j'suis plus très nouvelle, même déjà un peu usée mais bon... C'est vrai que je ris bien chaque fois que je vois ce fil  C'est dans tous les forum la même chose... Quelques irréductibles "jouent" avec les modo et ces derniers démarrent au 1/4 de tour... Moi je trouve ça génial


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Lemmy peut confirmer ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy peut confirmer ?



Il vient de faire sauter le forum de Mac4Ever


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sur des milliers d'inscrits une dizaine mobilisent 4 modos pour canaliser les ardeurs de quelques irréductibles posteurs , qui imaginent que le Bar leur appartient.
> 
> A force d'abuser, et de maltraiter leur joujou favori, le Bar va se retrouver au refurb, et les claviers solitaires des posteurs iront tapoter dans d'autres forums..... bien moins "cool" .


c'était l'objet de mon coup de sang originel (qui s'est transformé en sujet, par un "clic magique" de Nephou) dans "dès z'avant l'aube..."..... 
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2006)

ça ferme. Mais ça continue ailleurs?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde,
J'aimais bien "Là maintenant", j'y trouvais une sorte de poésie de l'annecdotique, de l'inutile, bon, bref, j'aimais bien - de là à _regretter_...

Je viens de lire les quatre pages de ce fil, je suis toujours étonné du degré _d'implication_ des uns et des autres (enfin, de certains). Des fois, on dirait, je ne sais pas, une assemblée décidant (ou pas) la fin de l'esclavage...

Un fil de fermé, 50 d'ouverts et certainement aucun qui plaise à tout le monde.
So what ?


Un petit mot sur la modération.
Des fois, ça me fait penser aux guignols de l'info : tous les politiques adorent, sauf leur propre marionette, qu'ils jugent caricaturale...


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2006)

là maintenant je me dis qu'... 
...il était pas mal le sujet de "la maintenant" ... comme dans les collages , on isole un petit morceau et ça peux ne pas avoir grand intérêt ... mais tous les morceaux ensemble donnaient une impression très imagée du temps qui passe et des petits événements qui viennent ponctuer le tout .....et en général les posts étaient trop courts pour qu'on ai le temps d'y raconter trop de conneries ...


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

J'ai parcouru rapidement le fil et il y a une chose que je n'ai pas compris ...

Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer pourquoi ce fil a t'il été fermé?

Ce n'est ni un fil politique ni un fil à flood inutile et grossier ... j'aime bien comprendre.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut all
> 
> En lisant les différents posts, une question m'est venue à l'esprit..." les nouveaux inscrit sur MacG, qui viennent au Bar doivent bien rire...ou partir en courant, en criant au fou"
> les deux  on commence par rire puis par crier au fou en partant qq tps s'aérer la tête histoire de faire le point  et finalement on y revient avec grand plaisir:love:
> ...


idem


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

En fait c'est un coup de Nephou, il a fait exprès ce sujet intello pour qu'on soit largué et il fait hinhinhin derrière son écran 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois la bouteille d'Isio 4© sur l'étagère, là ?
> Oui ?
> 
> _Bon alors écoute bien..._


D'ailleurs tu trouves pas que Nephou c'est pas top top comme pseudo ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un coup de Nephou, il a fait exprès ce sujet intello pour qu'on soit largué et il fait hinhinhin derrière son écran



Il a 4 écrans !!


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs tu trouves pas que Nephou c'est pas top top comme pseudo ?



Ca donne quoi Nephou en verlan ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne quoi Nephou en verlan ?


2 possibilités on met un accent sur le E ou pas:rose:


_On n'en met pas alors ça fait [fun]_

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parcouru rapidement le fil et il y a une chose que je n'ai pas compris ...



Je l'ai lu en entier... 

Il y a quand même des accents de faux-culerie contrite assez gratinés...

Beaucoup de posteurs tellement persuadés de la qualité de leurs interventions et de l'inanité de celle des autres autres...

Phénomène cyclique en passe de devenir routinier...


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu en entier...
> 
> Il y a quand même des accents de faux-culerie contrite assez gratinés...
> 
> ...



Hé Roberto tu apportes les merguez,
la braise a l'air bien chaude là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hé Roberto tu apportes les merguez,
> la braise a l'air bien chaude là



... Même pas... Je viens aussi de me parcourir celui qui disserte allègrement sur la définition du flood, dans lequel je n'ai même pas étalé ma bouse... On atteint des sommets

Week end stage maoïste bobo


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu en entier...
> 
> Il y a quand même des accents de faux-culerie contrite assez gratinés...
> 
> ...




kler, et loin d'etre une nouveauté....
enfin...

en tout cas, ça me depasse...
je veux dire...
on ouvre le bar des floodeurs...mais comme il n'apporte rien , il ferme...(d'ailleurs, il etait franchement devenu lourd...)
puis on reouvre le bon vieux..."la maintenant"...mais on y floode, alors on le ferme...
du coup, il n'en reste plus un pour les petites interventions du quotidien...
mais ça derange...

faudrait ce mettre d'accord, et quand je qu'il faudrait ce mettre d'accord, je veux dire tous...
les floodeurs, les blogers, les amateurs de fil de qualité et les modos (sachant que nombres d'entre nous correspondent a plusieurs nominations...)
et voir ce que tout le monde veut...

mais surtout, faudrait arreter de raler tout le temps...
soit on trouve une solution soit on s'adapte...


enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu en entier...
> 
> Il y a quand même des accents de faux-culerie contrite assez gratinés...
> 
> ...


Allez donne les pseudos


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ouais t'as raison warflow,on a l'impression de s'etre fait voler un peu de notre quotidien non ?


Voler ? Les modérateurs _te volent_ ton quotidien parce qu'ils ferment *temporairement* (le temps de laisser un peu reposer pour que chacun, lors de la réouverture puisse *repartir sur de bonnes bases*) un sujet, en laissant quelques centaines d'autres ouverts et quelques dizaines d'autres s'ouvrir chaque jour ?

Attendez, j'ai un problème là. Encore une fois, vous n'avez que le début du commencement de ce qu'est la modération au bar. Les anciens sont bien placés pour savoir que cette partie des forums a usée plus d'un vert, et collé sur le cul ceux qui y débarquaient et sous estimaient la tâche quotidienne que cela représentait. Parce que derrière l'apparent, il y a le caché : les appels a la modération, les MPs, et l'envie que ce lieu ne soit pas squatté par quelques uns qui en font un endroit perso d'expression ou de flood stérile.

Encore une fois, pour ceux qui ne comprennent decidemment rien à rien et sont libres d'aller voir ailleurs si ils peuvent raconter autant de conneries en toute impunité (y compris des attaques vis à vis de la modération), qu'ils me présentent le reçu de leurs frais d'inscription aux forums.

Relisez la charte. Elle vole en éclats chaque jour. Si nous intervenions à chaque fois, peu de sujets passeraient le cap de la journée. Mais c'est _toujours plus_. Chacun dans son coin fait son petit post comme si il était en "cercle fermé", dans un endroit privé et ne supporte pas dès qu'un modérateur intervient simplement pour resituer les choses. C'est de l'égoïsme pur, car ces mêmes, souvent, sont les premiers à gueuler dès qu'un fil ne correspond pas a leur façon de voir, de construire le bar (je vous balancerai bien quelques mails reçus a ce sujet, si j'étais aussi enfoiré que j'aimerais l'être, et croyez moi que ca vous calmerait).

Quant au petit jeu de tester pour savoir jusqu'où on peut aller et les posts sur la modération et 'ces enfoirés de modérateurs', ils sapent chaque jour ma patience. Et elle a les limites du temps que je peux accorder au bar. Quitte a se faire traiter de facho (on croit rêver), autant se lacher.

On vous a dit que le sujet allait réouvrir. Ce n'est donc pas la peine d'en discuter pendant des plombes. Il y a des tas d'autres sujets pour dire des choses droles, sensibles, intelligentes, agréables à lire.

Et inutile de s'en prendre a un modo en particulier : les décisions sont prises en commun.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez donne les pseudos



C'est un pandémie... Tiens? C'est quoi ces plaque rouges sur mes doigts?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quitte a se faire traiter de facho (on croit rêver)...



Quel mot galvaudé, non? Surtout quand on voit la trempe des "résistants" qui osent l'employer


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

J'vous l'avais pourtant dis que j'étais égoïste, petit je partageais jamais mes légos, sauf les plaques vertes fines là, celles qui faisaient gazons. Jamais aimé leurs bords ronds. 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quel mot galvaudé, non? Surtout quand on voit la trempe de "résistants" qui osent l'employer


Arf© pas besoin de modération au bar


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, pour ceux qui ne comprennent decidemment rien à rien et sont libres d'aller voir ailleurs si ils peuvent raconter autant de conneries en toute impunité (y compris des attaques vis à vis de la modération), qu'ils me présentent le reçu de leurs frais d'inscription aux forums.




mais c'est justement ça le soucis....en fait, y a pas de soucis...
mais on se sent tellement libre ici, qu'on en attend toujours plus...
alors si tu fermes un fil....waoua....c'est le drame...
mais bon, faut juste laisser pisser, enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais bon.......


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2006)

Heureusement qu'il etait tout pourri ce thread... 

Quoi ?

Je l'ai déjà dit ?

Ah... peut être...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il etait tout pourri ce thread...
> 
> Quoi ?
> 
> ...



Mouche à daube!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Vu l'heure, j'irais bien poster dans le sujet apéro


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

moi aussi.....
pfffff.......


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à croire ce que je lis, les flics ont le même discours. :mouais:



Se justifier : se disculper, prouver son innocence, le bien-fondé de conduite. Pour quelqu'un qui représente l'autorité cela paraît inconcevable de se justifier vis-à-vis d'une personne ne possédant pas la légitimité pour demander une telle chose (la justification des actes se faisant uniquement vis-à-vis d'une autorité supérieure). 
Si tu pars du principe que les modérateurs ne sont pas élus par les posteurs, alors ils n'ont à se justifier qu'auprès d'une seule personne le responsable du forum : Benjamin. 
Lui-même se devant de tout faire pour que le forum fonctionne bien par obligation morale vis-à-vis des autres administrateurs. Notamment Christophe qui est en première ligne niveau responsabilités mais aussi les posteurs qui font fonctionner ce forum par leurs dons, leur temps et ils ne sont pas si interchangeables que ça.

C'est là qu'il y a discussion dans la mesure où par le temps offert, l'aide offerte, il semble plus légitime de laisser davantage de latence à certains qu'à d'autres. Sinon il va falloir instaurer un système de points, autre que celui existant. 10 points de dons=1 possibilité de passer outre la charte. Compliqué, inutile, carcéral presque. 
Si tu pars du principe qu'aucun être humain n'est au-dessus des lois, sous quelques formes qu'elles existent, alors je comprends mieux ta réponse. Pourtant, pas facile de trouver le juste milieu entre avoir de l'autorité en étant juste humain (soucis perso), expliquer les choses sans y perdre sa vie, son temps, faire ce qui doit être fait pour que tout le monde y trouve son compte et une certaine sérénité. 
Difficile aussi à tout un chacun de refuser, vu le contexte, la légitimité de nier une autorité ou une intervention dans la mesure où celle-ci se trouverait en contradiction avec le fonctionnement général du lieu ou avec ce qui semble moralement inacceptable.
Surtout ne pas oublier que les posteurs sont des gens avec lesquels on peut dialoguer et qui méritent des réponses par le don qu'ils font à ses forums. 
Que la qualité du don varie d'un posteur à l'autre, en fonction bien sûr de l'intérêt que le lecteur accorde au post qu'il lit, c'est une évidence. 
Pour ce qui est de maintenir un minimum de sérénité, dans le doute on tape et on discute après ou l'inverse suivant les modes de fonctionnement. Certains iront jusqu'à refuser le dialogue. Dire que cela n'arrive jamais, c'est faux.

Maintenant, prendre en compte les impératifs d'un seul pour des raisons personnelles, c'est encore un autre problème. 
Le faire, c'est parfois nier le fait que si l'on veut garder l'endroit agréable, il faut prendre en compte les souhaits de la majorité. Le faire, c'est aussi parfois protéger les moins avertis car il faut penser à ceux-là aussi. 

Bref, pas de tribunal des posteurs pour juger les modérateurs ou leur demander de se justifier, mais une nécessité pour les modérateurs de prendre en compte tout un tas de facteurs, en évitant autant que faire se peut que le paradis soit pavé de mauvaises intentions pour certains et que l'enfer soit pavé de bonnes intentions pour d'autres. 
Heureusement, le dialogue est ouvert même si souvent ça tourne sérieusement en rond.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...même si souvent ça tourne sérieusement en rond.



C'est rien de le dire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien de le dire...



La preuve par le post, tout ça a été dit 100 fois, ici et ailleurs.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A partir de maintenant je me retire de ce tradada et j'adopte une attitude de réserve silencieuse quasi-britannique avec un flegme qui frise l'apathie, et j'attends.


J'allais dire que cette phrase me faisait penser à _l'hêtre et le néant_ et paf ! ton avatar c'est afficher !


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis pour vous, j'avais plein de trucs à raconter sur ma journée d'hier, avec notamment la découverte impromptu d'un champs entier rempli de Cadillac et de Mustang abandonnées.


Tu as fait des photos ?




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chuis sûr que t'en profite pour draguer, petit canaillou !*


Un vrai moine ! Et puis tu sais, à mon age...
Il faut déjà y penser. Ensuite, se metre en condition(s), cesser de boire et de fumer plusieurs jours avant, prendre de l'aspégic pour fluidifier la circulation et sauter sur place afin que l'afflux sanguin ne stationne pas dans le haut du corps. Regarder des films qui sont en général placés tout en haut du rayon à gauche derrière le comptoir du vidéoclub pour réviser les basiques de fonctionnement et de technique(s). Et ca, ce n'est que le début. Parce qu'ensuite il faut trouver quelqu'un qui soit d'accord sans en arriver aux menaces. Alors tu sais, un MP...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai moine ! Et puis tu sais, à mon age...
> Il faut déjà y penser. Ensuite, se metre en condition(s), cesser de boire et de fumer plusieurs jours avant, prendre de l'aspégic pour fluidifier la circulation et sauter sur place afin que l'afflux sanguin ne stationne pas dans le haut du corps. Regarder des films qui sont en général placés tout en haut du rayon à gauche derrière le comptoir du vidéoclub pour réviser les basiques de fonctionnement et de technique(s). Et ca, ce n'est que le début. Parce qu'ensuite il faut trouver quelqu'un qui soit d'accord sans en arriver aux menaces. Alors tu sais, un MP...


 
J'ai toujours fait comme ça moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez l'exilé a dit:
			
		

> A partir de maintenant je me retire de ce tradada et j'adopte une attitude de réserve silencieuse quasi-britannique avec un flegme qui frise l'apathie, et j'attends.
> :love:



Traduction : "Moi, Roberto Vendez, ma vie sur mon l'île sans MacG"



			
				Roberto Vendez assis sur son post a dit:
			
		

> _NB : concernant la "réserve silencieuse", je plaisantais, bien entendu._



Traduction : "Oui, mais bon... j'avais pas dit jusqu'en 2007 non plus !" :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours fait comme ça moi...


Idiot ! tout avouer alors qu'il plaisantait !

En fait il télécharge les vidéos chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Tu vois les braises, là ?
> A gauche, là, dans le foyer, là ?
> Bon.
> ...




J'avoue qu'il me manque un peu aussi. c'était le baromètre du bar.  Beau temps= esprit primessautier, sale temps=  vanne à 2 balles pour décompresser. Je n'y ai pas vu de posts ordurier ou  réellement agressif. Bon, faudra en rouvrir un autre, c'est la vie...

quelqu'un veut un café?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un veut un café?


t'as fini l'apéro ?.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2006)

Trois verres de vin + un get 27 à midi, j'aurais pas dû, je m'endors sur mon ordi... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

ça n'a pas un rapport direct (quoique!) mais je viens de faire un bref:afraid: passage sur le forum de mes débuts: VNU...fr.

He ben, les modos, vous devriez aller y faire un tour. Ca faisait un moment que je n'y avais pas été. Un carnage: insultes, guéguerre débile... Et là, ce n'est nullement de la nostalgie, un fait! Désolant...

Merci à MacG, mais s'il vous plait, laissez les sujets qui n'embêtent personnes vivre leur vie. Ceux à qui ça ne plait pas n'y vont pas, quant aux autres. Café pour moi, merci.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2006)

Oups, désolé ! la porte a claquée et les clés sont restées à l'intérieur !


----------

